# Traveled 1360 Miles to Buy a Smoker...PICS!



## phatbac (May 26, 2020)

Dear SMF Family,
 as many of you know who have read a recent thread of mine i just bought a new Lang 36 Hybrid Patio. I originally ordered this smoker from the factory, but had to cancel because of some life/medical issues. well i ended having some scratch and got desperate and started looking on Facebook for something i could buy; any kind of heavy steel stick burner.  I found the Lang 36 hybrid patio (with stainless steel racks) online for a price i could afford. I thought, wow I'm blessed today! But there was one problem...it was in western New York and i Live in Charlotte NC! (680 miles each way) So I called my dad (who has a truck...i don't BTW) and asked if we could do a road trip? He said yes i paid the man who had the smoker a small down via paypal to hold the smoker and off we went! Here are some pics of the trip....

Here we are going out across the New River Gorge on US-19 in WV







Here we are strapping the smoker down in West Valley New York  after winching the smoker into the truck bed. 
Dang that thing is heavy! My Dad on the left and Andy the I man bought from on the right... 






Going across the Chataugua River






A rest stop in western Pa north of Pittsburgh






Sitting at my parents in south west VA







Thanks for looking and hoped you like these shots of my road trip. i left Saturday morning at 6 am and didn't get home until about noon Monday. Now i have a Lang again and I'm on cloud nine. i need to clean her up a bit and repaint the FB but after some TLC she will be right as rain!

Be on the look out for a lot of Q-View from her!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2020)

Looks like a killer smoker! Congrats!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2020)

Congratulations on a good smoker score, and a road trip with your dad, Aaron


----------



## 2Mac (May 26, 2020)

That smoker looks great. I'm sure it will provide hours of enjoyment for you. On a side note, a  road trip like that is the stuff great memories are made of... Happy smoking


----------



## Alphonse (May 26, 2020)

Congratulations on snagging your Lang.  How did you get that thing out of the truck?


----------



## jcam222 (May 26, 2020)

Congrats Aaron!! Someday I’ll add a Lang to my collection to.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 26, 2020)

Nice score! Great looking smoker and road trip!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 26, 2020)

A great trip and a great score Aaron, guess you guys managed to get that monster off the bed without incident. RAY


----------



## ofelles (May 26, 2020)

Wow serendipitous for sure.  Great story.


----------



## Dantij (May 26, 2020)

*Congrats!  Gotta love that charcoal pit on the left.  *


----------



## BandCollector (May 26, 2020)

You Sir. . .Are my hero!

Best of luck with it,

John


----------



## pushok2018 (May 26, 2020)

Congrats on your new smoker, Aaron! I hope  you'll enjoy it for long time....


----------



## phatbac (May 27, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Congratulations on a good smoker score, and a road trip with your dad, Aaron



Thank you. it was good to hang with my Dad for a couple days too, made for a good trip.



2Mac said:


> That smoker looks great. I'm sure it will provide hours of enjoyment for you. On a side note, a  road trip like that is the stuff great memories are made of... Happy smoking



It will be something to remember!



Alphonse said:


> Congratulations on snagging your Lang.  How did you get that thing out of the truck?



we still have on the truck atm we are going to use a winch to lower it  (electric) and a hand winch to get it going off some ramps. the ramps are how we got it on the truck with a thick piece of plywood for the casters on the ramps. the casters aren't lined up with the pneumatic wheels so that does cause a problem.



jcam222 said:


> Congrats Aaron!! Someday I’ll add a Lang to my collection to.


thank you! you would love a lang!


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (May 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice score! Great looking smoker and road trip!



appreciate it!



sawhorseray said:


> A great trip and a great score Aaron, guess you guys managed to get that monster off the bed without incident. RAY



that is tomorrow! Dad has a bad disc and it locked up on him when we got home so tomorrow after a few days of calming down we unload it. more pics to come



ofelles said:


> Wow serendipitous for sure.  Great story.



Sometimes its better to be lucky than good!



Dantij said:


> *Congrats!  Gotta love that charcoal pit on the left.  *



yes i can smoke once a week at most but i can grill 2-3 times a week and always using my lang!



BandCollector said:


> You Sir. . .Are my hero!
> 
> Best of luck with it,
> 
> John



Thanks. the fun part will be cooking for the whole church on it! (125 ppl)



pushok2018 said:


> Congrats on your new smoker, Aaron! I hope  you'll enjoy it for long time....



Thank you sir!


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

